# Disastro virus in Italia: morta donna. 29 contagiati.



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Inizia ad essere disastroso il bilancio del coronavirus nel Nord Italia. E' morta una donna in Lombardia, come annunciato da Mediaset. Secondo caso italiano.

I contagi sono saliti a 29: 27 in Lombardia e 2 in Veneto.

Il coronavirus nel Nord Italia ormai è totalmente fuori controllo. Continuano ad aumentare i contagi. Nella mattinata, due nuovi contagiati: a Dolo (Venezia) ed a Cremona. Il Sindaco di Cremona avverte la cittadinanza:"Restate in casa e non uscite".


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ora che il focolaio è attivo è palese che nei prossimi giorni ci sarà un aumento esponenziale dei contagi. Il problema è che si può agire solo per limitare i contagi da persone che sono risultate positive dopo i sintomi, ma purtroppo individuare i "pazienti 0" per ogni singolo contagiato sarà impossibile

Con un po' di fortuna, isolando tutti i nuovi contagiati il focolaio potrebbe spegnersi in poco tempo. Però a questo punto in Lombardia è bene che chiunque abbia avuto dei contatti sospetti con persone legate in qualunque modo alla Cina si faccia fare il tampone

2 morti su 30 contagiati comunque è un pessimo dato


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inizia ad essere disastroso il bilancio del coronavirus nel Nord Italia. E' morta una donna in Lombardia, come annunciato da Mediaset. Secondo caso italiano.
> 
> I contagi sono saliti a 29: 27 in Lombardia e 2 in Veneto.
> 
> Il coronavirus nel Nord Italia ormai è totalmente fuori controllo. Continuano ad aumentare i contagi. Nella mattinata, due nuovi contagiati: a Dolo (Venezia) ed a Cremona. Il Sindaco di Cremona avverte la cittadinanza:"Restate in casa e non uscite".



E cominciamo sulla nostra pelle ad avere dati reali sulla mortalità...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ormai siamo finiti, è solo una questione di tempo. Questa classe politica ci ha ucciso nel senso letterale del termine.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inizia ad essere disastroso il bilancio del coronavirus nel Nord Italia. E' morta una donna in Lombardia, come annunciato da Mediaset. Secondo caso italiano.
> 
> I contagi sono saliti a 29: 27 in Lombardia e 2 in Veneto.
> 
> Il coronavirus nel Nord Italia ormai è totalmente fuori controllo. Continuano ad aumentare i contagi. Nella mattinata, due nuovi contagiati: a Dolo (Venezia) ed a Cremona. Il Sindaco di Cremona avverte la cittadinanza:"Restate in casa e non uscite".



Si sa qualcosa su questa donna?
Era tra i ricoverati o hanno diagnosticato solo ora l'infezione?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo finiti, è solo una questione di tempo. Questa classe politica ci ha ucciso nel senso letterale del termine.



Ci stiamo dimostrando inadeguati.
Il bubbone è scoppiato.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E cominciamo sulla nostra pelle ad avere dati reali sulla mortalità...



Lo abbiamo detto fin dal primo giorno

"Ahahahhahhah è un'influenza!1!!!!!1 Muore al massimo il 2% ahahahaaha!!1!1!1 non fate terrorismohhhh!.


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

Qui qualcosa pero' non ha funzionato, gente che era all'ospedale da piu' giorni, e non hanno controllato se questi erano infetti?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2020)

2%


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo detto fin dal primo giorno
> 
> "Ahahahhahhah è un'influenza!1!!!!!1 Muore al massimo il 2% ahahahaaha!!1!1!1 non fate terrorismohhhh!.



Siano tutti maledetti!!!!!
Che poi pure un ignorante dovrebbe sapere che una polmonite virale non è esattamente un raffreddore *****.
Di polmonite, la complicanza più grave di questo virus a quanto pare, si muore!!!!!


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo finiti, è solo una questione di tempo. Questa classe politica ci ha ucciso nel senso letterale del termine.



La cosa che a me fa rabbia è vedere cittadini che anche in questo momento bisticciano, colpa della sinistra, colpa della destra....quando non capiscono che è colpa di tutta la classe politica, non solo per il coronavirus, ma per aver distrutto il nostro bel paese!

Ti rendi conto che in Italia le cose vanno cosi proprio perchè siamo un paese mediamente troppo ignorante.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Qui qualcosa pero' non ha funzionato, gente che era all'ospedale da piu' giorni, e non hanno controllato se questi erano infetti?



Lo temo anche io.
E' successo qualcosa del genere.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ora temo inizierà un fuggi fuggi generale e i casi inizieranno anche al centro e al sud.
L'orchestra continuerà a suonare??


----------



## Stex (22 Febbraio 2020)

conte continua a dire di non preoccuparsi....
date retta a lui che e il capo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Con un po' di fortuna, isolando tutti i nuovi contagiati il focolaio potrebbe spegnersi in poco tempo.



E ricostruendo i contatti di suddetti contagiati.


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi vi vedo troppo ottimisti. Gli sforzi vanno fatti certo,ma la situazione è un tantino più grave di quello che può sembrare


----------



## koti (22 Febbraio 2020)

Intanto in Corea 400 e passa contagiati, penso che fra qualche giorno li raggiungeremo.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inizia ad essere disastroso il bilancio del coronavirus nel Nord Italia. E' morta una donna in Lombardia, come annunciato da Mediaset. Secondo caso italiano.
> 
> I contagi sono saliti a 29: 27 in Lombardia e 2 in Veneto.
> 
> Il coronavirus nel Nord Italia ormai è totalmente fuori controllo. Continuano ad aumentare i contagi. Nella mattinata, due nuovi contagiati: a Dolo (Venezia) ed a Cremona. Il Sindaco di Cremona avverte la cittadinanza:"Restate in casa e non uscite".



quant'era il tasso di mortalità ? siamo gia al 7% dannati impostori


----------



## Coccosheva81 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Cercando di essere razionale, ora c’è il picco massimo di paura (ripeto paura, non numeri), è stata stappata la fogna, fino a ieri nessuno pensava al coronavirus, i pazienti venivano catalogati come influenzati e lasciati li.
Il paziente 1 ha aperto gli occhi a tutti, ha fatto capire che il virus è già qui e tutti quelli catalogati come influenzati sono stati ricontrollati, da qui l’esplosione di numeri in una sola giornata.
Ora che le scuse sono finite e sono tutti in allerta, i contagi aumenteranno perché è fisiologico ma almeno non ci sarà più la dabbenaggine e la sottovalutazione.
È forse lo schiaffo salutare che serviva per svegliarci e accorgerci del pericolo enorme che corriamo, altrimenti avremmo continuato a far finta di niente e che c’erano solo dei malati di polmonite e influenza


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Cercando di essere razionale, ora c’è il picco massimo di paura (ripeto paura, non numeri), è stata stappata la fogna, fino a ieri nessuno pensava al coronavirus, i pazienti venivano catalogati come influenzati e lasciati li.
> Il paziente 1 ha aperto gli occhi a tutti, ha fatto capire che il virus è già qui e tutti quelli catalogati come influenzati sono stati ricontrollati, da qui l’esplosione di numeri in una sola giornata.
> Ora che le scuse sono finite e sono tutti in allerta, i contagi aumenteranno perché è fisiologico ma almeno non ci sarà più la dabbenaggine e la sottovalutazione.
> È forse lo schiaffo salutare che serviva per svegliarci e accorgerci del pericolo enorme che corriamo, altrimenti avremmo continuato a far finta di niente e che c’erano solo dei malati di polmonite e influenza



Perfetto.

P.s: nella tua firma manca il feticcio del mercato 2019, Angel Correa.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quant'era il tasso di mortalità ? siamo gia al 7% dannati impostori



la matematica dei cinesi è come quella dei gobbi nel contare gli scudetti.


----------



## mabadi (22 Febbraio 2020)

dovrebbero isolare lombardia e veneto, per 20 giorni.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Febbraio 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Cercando di essere razionale, ora c’è il picco massimo di paura (ripeto paura, non numeri), è stata stappata la fogna, fino a ieri nessuno pensava al coronavirus, i pazienti venivano catalogati come influenzati e lasciati li.
> Il paziente 1 ha aperto gli occhi a tutti, ha fatto capire che il virus è già qui e tutti quelli catalogati come influenzati sono stati ricontrollati, da qui l’esplosione di numeri in una sola giornata.
> Ora che le scuse sono finite e sono tutti in allerta, i contagi aumenteranno perché è fisiologico ma almeno non ci sarà più la dabbenaggine e la sottovalutazione.
> *È forse lo schiaffo salutare che serviva per svegliarci e accorgerci del pericolo enorme che corriamo, altrimenti avremmo continuato a far finta di niente e che c’erano solo dei malati di polmonite e influenza*



è la cosa che fa più arrabbiare. Avevamo un importante vantaggio ,l'epidemia è scoppiata a migliaia di km ,e noi(i pagliacci) subito a minimizzare anziche preaprarsi adeguatamente


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> dovrebbero isolare lombardia e veneto, per 20 giorni.



Occhio che puoi essere accusato di discriminazione territoriale.


----------



## Manue (22 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> dovrebbero isolare lombardia e veneto, per 20 giorni.



Dovrebbero essere pronte le strutture sanitarie, poiché isolare qua e là non serve a niente,
tuttalpiù se come dici tu, impossibile isolare regioni intere, semplicemente impossibile.


----------



## Tobi (22 Febbraio 2020)

Putin ha spedito dei casi SOSPETTI in siberia, Conte e compagnia bella invece al massimo hanno proposto la quarantena volontaria, voli aperti, sbarchi aperti, venite gente, è tutto a posto....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Chi raccomandava prudenza e buonsenso veniva catalogato come fascioleghista o razzista.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Chi raccomandava prudenza e buonsenso veniva catalogato come fascioleghista o razzista.



A questo punto, viva il razzismo


----------



## danjr (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo detto fin dal primo giorno
> 
> "Ahahahhahhah è un'influenza!1!!!!!1 Muore al massimo il 2% ahahahaaha!!1!1!1 non fate terrorismohhhh!.



Guarda, in questo momento vorrei tanto avessero ragione loro ed essermi sbagliato, anche perché in Lombardia ci vivo come penso la maggioranza qua. Finita l'emergenza qualcosa a livello politico deve succedere, qualcosa di destra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> *finita l'emergenza qualcosa a livello politico deve succedere, qualcosa di destra.*


*
*

.


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Guarda, in questo momento vorrei tanto avessero ragione loro ed essermi sbagliato, anche perché in Lombardia ci vivo come penso la maggioranza qua. Finita l'emergenza qualcosa a livello politico deve succedere, qualcosa di destra.



Ma cosa vuoi che accada a livello politico a fine emergenza nel nostro paese... non siamo in Francia.


----------



## danjr (22 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> dovrebbero isolare lombardia e veneto, per 20 giorni.



Io lavoro in ambito scolastico, fortunatamente fino a mercoledì non devo andare, ma mi chiedo cosa aspettino a chiuderle tutte in Lombardia e Veneto, è palese che questa sia solo la punta dell'Iceberg.


----------



## joker07 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Scusate, ma se chiudono zone intere e non si puó uscire di casa, come funziona per gli stipendi dei lavoratori? Si figura tipo tutti in malattia?


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2020)

Oramai discutere è alquanto inutile, la donna è morta prima che arrivasse il risultato del tampone, così stanno dicendo al TG5 ora. Di cosa parliamo?


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oramai discutere è alquanto inutile, la donna è morta prima che arrivasse il risultato del tampone, così stanno dicendo al TG5 ora. Di cosa parliamo?



Sta robaccia avrà lo stesso tasso di mortalità della Sars, se va bene.


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta robaccia avrà lo stesso tasso di mortalità della Sars, se va bene.



Quale era il tasso di mortalità della Sars?


----------



## Snake (22 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quale era il tasso di mortalità della Sars?



quasi 10%


----------



## Manue (22 Febbraio 2020)

Il cinese allo Spallanzani è negativo, cioè guarito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2020)

Per me i casi sono molti di più anche in Europa, solo che molti passano tutti sotto influenza classica e non fanno gli esami specifici. Tra l'altro esami che come si è già visto non sono sicuri al 100%, può uscire prima negativo, poi positivo


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2020)

Non hanno comunicato eta' della donna.
Uomo deceduto aveva 78 anni.
La preoccupazione piu' elevata sarebbe in caso di morte dei giovani di buona costituzione,vorrebbe dire di non poterla sconfiggere con il sistema immunitario e medicinali comuni.
E sarebbe panico vero.

Quello che manca e' informazione sulle persone guarite.
Penso stiano facendo una banca dati comune mondiale per studiare tutti i casi guariti o almeno spero.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me i casi sono molti di più anche in Europa, solo che molti passano tutti sotto influenza classica e non fanno gli esami specifici. Tra l'altro esami che come si è già visto non sono sicuri al 100%, può uscire prima negativo, poi positivo



Ci sono in giro supersoldati in grado di infettare un numero sterminato di persone senza presentare sintomi


----------



## Manue (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ma in Veneto si sa chi ha infettato?


----------



## MarcoG (22 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma in Veneto si sa chi ha infettato?



è un virus ubuquitario, come l'influenza. Non si arriva ai pazienti zero.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2020)

*Oggi alle 15:05, su Rai 1, speciale del TG1 dedicato agli ultimi aggiornamenti sul Coronavirus in Italia. Alle 16:40, una nuova puntata di Italia Sì sempre dedicata a questo problema.*


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

intanto su youtube c'e' un streaming live da codogno


----------



## Milo (22 Febbraio 2020)

Sono saliti ancora il numero degli infetti?


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

adesso 42,
allora i controlli in Italia non hanno funzionato, adesso ne sono 42, domani saremo sopra i 100, es se si arriva ad una cifra vicino ai 1000 non si contiene piu', e qui ma tutti i responsabili hanno fallito, dal governo alle regioni e ospedali. Dilettanti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> adesso 42,
> allora i controlli in Italia non hanno funzionato, adesso ne sono 42, domani saremo sopra i 100, es se si arriva ad una cifra vicino ai 1000 non si contiene piu', e qui ma tutti i responsabili hanno fallito, dal governo alle regioni e ospedali. Dilettanti



Entro lunedì i 1000 accertati saranno il minimo


----------



## Albijol (22 Febbraio 2020)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Entro lunedì i 1000 accertati saranno il minimo



così scopriremo finalmente qual è il tasso di mortalità


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> così scopriremo finalmente qual è il tasso di mortalità



Avrei preferito farlo scoprire a qualcun altro, sinceramente...


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

io credo che in giro di 2-3 ore, tutte le partite della serie A saranno annullate, vediamo


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ma cosa vi aspettavate in Italia? probabilmente in Congo la gestiranno meglio


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Purtroppo ormai è inutile fare il conteggio degli infetti. Che siano maledetti. 

Andrebbero messi al muro e fucilati questi traditori della patria.


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vi aspettavate in Italia? probabilmente in Congo la gestiranno meglio


il problema in Italia che tutti fano quello che vogliono, manca auto-responsabilta' e autocontrollo. come quest'uomo di 38 anni, che solo dopo 2 giorni si ricorda che ha avuto contatto con una persona che era stata in cina.


----------



## Milo (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> adesso 42,
> allora i controlli in Italia non hanno funzionato, adesso ne sono 42, domani saremo sopra i 100, es se si arriva ad una cifra vicino ai 1000 non si contiene piu', e qui ma tutti i responsabili hanno fallito, dal governo alle regioni e ospedali. Dilettanti



Il doppio di ieri a metà giornata, dicono trovare subito il portatore prima che sia troppo tardi


----------



## MarcoG (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io credo che in giro di 2-3 ore, tutte le partite della serie A saranno annullate, vediamo



Questo lo voglio proprio vedere.
Da una parte chi vuole lucrare, dall'altra chi ovviamente chiede di fermarsi un attimo.


----------



## Milo (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> il problema in Italia che tutti fano quello che vogliono, manca auto-responsabilta' e autocontrollo. come quest'uomo di 38 anni, che solo dopo 2 giorni si ricorda che ha avuto contatto con una persona che era stata in cina.



Più che lui andrebbe preso a botte questo furbo rientrato dalla Cina che se ne è fregato altamente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io credo che in giro di 2-3 ore, tutte le partite della serie A saranno annullate, vediamo



Penso anche io, sarebbe folle se non lo facessero.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> il problema in Italia che tutti fano quello che vogliono, manca auto-responsabilta' e autocontrollo. come quest'uomo di 38 anni, che solo dopo 2 giorni si ricorda che ha avuto contatto con una persona che era stata in cina.



Infatti questo è un altro maledetto disgraziato. Nessuna pietà.

Ho pietà verso quelli che hanno contratto il virus per colpa di questo asino.


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io credo che in giro di 2-3 ore, tutte le partite della serie A saranno annullate, vediamo



se fermano lo sport, sarà il caos.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io credo che in giro di 2-3 ore, tutte le partite della serie A saranno annullate, vediamo



In realtà basterebbe farle giocare senza pubblico. Alla fine il rischio è quello


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ormai è inutile fare il conteggio degli infetti. Che siano maledetti.
> 
> Andrebbero messi al muro e fucilati questi traditori della patria.




Sei uno sciacallohh!!!111!!!1

Non lo sai che se al governo c'è la sinistra non si deve fiatare ma anzi ci si deve stringere forte forte intorno al governo che non deve essere criticato perché composto (dato che è di sinistra...) da persone capaci, intelligenti e competenti.

Non fare anche tu come Burioni, Salvini ed i governatori del nord che dopo aver chiesto un minimo di misure preventive, ed essere stati """giustamente""" subito accusati di essere dei razzisti, ora non devono nemmeno parlare perché altrimenti lederebbero la splendida opera messa in piedi dai pdioti e dai cinque stalle, due partiti eccellenti a cui non si deve dire niente.

Per cui auspico immediatamente una bella manifestazione delle sardine contro la Lega che è sicuramente colpevole!!111!1 e Sciacallahhh!!11!!!


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

se entro lunedì i focolai non sono sotto controllo, allora il capo dello Stato deve reagire ed esigere un governo di sicurezza nazionale, il che il coronavirus può essere molto pericoloso per l'intera nazione. In questi casi, fino a quando la situazione non sarà sotto controllo, si dovrebbe agire in modo trasversale a beneficio della popolazione. Quando la questione sarà risolta, ma poi con tutta la severità di consegnare i responsabili alla giustizia.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> se entro lunedì i focolai non sono sotto controllo, allora il capo dello Stato deve reagire ed esigere un governo di sicurezza nazionale, il che il coronavirus può essere molto pericoloso per l'intera nazione. In questi casi, fino a quando la situazione non sarà sotto controllo, si dovrebbe agire in modo trasversale a beneficio della popolazione. Quando la questione sarà risolta, ma poi con tutta la severità di consegnare i responsabili alla giustizia.



Servirebbe un colpo di Stato. Questi incapaci non si dimetteranno mai.

Ripeto: in una situazione del genere è necessario un governo composto da tecnici. Il capo dello Spallanzani al posto dell'avvocatuccio da Forum, e supportato dall'esercito. Mummiarella al parco a dare da mangiare ai piccioni insieme a Liliana e co.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Infatti questo è un altro maledetto disgraziato. Nessuna pietà.
> 
> Ho pietà verso quelli che hanno contratto il virus per colpa di questo asino.



Ancora peggio è quel manager tornato dalla Cina che non si è messo in quarantena. Molto peggio.


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Servirebbe un colpo di Stato. Questi incapaci non si dimetteranno mai.
> 
> Ripeto: in una situazione del genere è necessario un governo composto da tecnici. Il capo dello Spallanzani al posto dell'avvocatuccio da Forum, e supportato dall'esercito. Mummiarella al parco a dare da mangiare ai piccioni insieme a Liliana e co.


Non e' un colpo di stato, il capo dello stato in caso di emergenza nazionale ha il potere, no il dovere di farlo.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ancora peggio è quel manager tornato dalla Cina che non si è messo in quarantena. Molto peggio.



In una nazione civile quello andrebbe arrestato e poi giustiziato in mezzo alla strada per strage di essere umani.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Non e' un colpo di stato, il capo dello stato in caso di emergenza nazionale ha il potere, no il dovere di farlo.



Ma cosa vuoi che faccia quella mummia?


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Servirebbe un colpo di Stato. Questi incapaci non si dimetteranno mai.
> 
> Ripeto: in una situazione del genere è necessario un governo composto da tecnici. Il capo dello Spallanzani al posto dell'avvocatuccio da Forum, e supportato dall'esercito. Mummiarella al parco a dare da mangiare ai piccioni insieme a Liliana e co.



e gia, come se il problema fossero i politici e non gli italiani.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In una nazione civile quello andrebbe arrestato e poi giustiziato in mezzo alla strada per strage di essere umani.



Concordo. Il trentottenne può essersi dimenticato di aver avuto contatti con quello, non mi riesce di biasimarlo totalmente, nel senso che purtroppo la nostra memoria non è perfetta, ma uno che torna dalla Cina e non si mette in quarantena è un maledetto criminale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Servirebbe un colpo di Stato. Questi incapaci non si dimetteranno mai.
> 
> Ripeto: in una situazione del genere è necessario un governo composto da tecnici. Il capo dello Spallanzani al posto dell'avvocatuccio da Forum, e supportato dall'esercito. Mummiarella al parco a dare da mangiare ai piccioni insieme a Liliana e co.



Questo modo di pensare è comunque pericoloso. Magari ti mettono il tecnico, ma ti mettono la virologa che dice che è tutto a posto. Sarebbe bello pensare che i tecnici siano chissà quali persone ultra preparate e infallibili, la realtà è un'altra però. Per uno che sa davvero, 10 sono dei pirla e non è detto che chi è competente poi riesca a fare tutto nel modo corretto

Basta anche solo ricordarsi del governo Monti. I tecnici che vengono scelti in Italia alla fine non è che dimostrino tutta sta "scienza"


----------



## nik10jb (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ho letto su degli articoli di 2/3 giorni fa che uno studio condotto da scienziati cinesi ha evidenziato la possibilità che il coronavirus potrebbe causare l'infertilità maschile anche se si è guariti, specialmente su maschi giovani. Quindi hanno chiesto a dei loro colleghi medici di valutare questo aspetto sui pazienti affetti da coronavirus sia durante la fase di malattia che per un certo periodo dopo la guarigione. Hanno scritto un articolo per la pubblicazione su una rivista scientifica ma ancora è in fase di valutazione e approvazione, come per ogni paper che viene pubblicato. Ho letto questa news su taiwannews, newsweek e un sito thailandese. Speriamo che non sia vero


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Il trentottenne può essersi dimenticato di aver avuto contatti con quello, non mi riesce di biasimarlo totalmente, nel senso che purtroppo la nostra memoria non è perfetta, ma uno che torna dalla Cina e non si mette in quarantena è un maledetto criminale.



Aggiungo che qualche decerebrato sinistro sinistrato di sinistra ha subito colto la palla al balzo per gridare al razzismo perché avevo inveito contro il manager cinese che poi cinese non era, come si è poi scoperto dopo. Ma per me non cambia nulla che sia cinese o no, uno che torna dalla Cina in Italia in questo periodo e va a delle cene e quant’altro è un criminale vero e proprio.

Invece il suddetto decerebrato ha colto la palla al balzo per piagnucolare dicendo che “appena si è scoperto che non era cinese i giudizi e i toni sono cambiati”, cosa falsissima e strumentale.


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> e gia, come se il problema fossero i politici e non gli italiani.


che si tratti di un governo tecnico o no, non importa, qui le ideologie e le differenze dovrebbero essere secondarie, qui si tratta della popolazione. la morte è uguale per tutti, (ideologia, colore della pelle, sesso).
Mattarella deve reagire in caso di emergenza


----------



## Gas (22 Febbraio 2020)

Secondo voio non andrebbe revocata la laurea a qui virologi che sono andati in televisione dichiarando che era una normalissima influenza?


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo modo di pensare è comunque pericoloso. Magari ti mettono il tecnico, ma ti mettono la virologa che dice che è tutto a posto. Sarebbe bello pensare che i tecnici siano chissà quali persone ultra preparate e infallibili, la realtà è un'altra però. Per uno che sa davvero, 10 sono dei pirla e non è detto che chi è competente poi riesca a fare tutto nel modo corretto
> 
> Basta anche solo ricordarsi del governo Monti. I tecnici che vengono scelti in Italia alla fine non è che dimostrino tutta sta "scienza"



Concordo, ed infatti ho fatto il nome del capo dello Spallanzani. Che è uno con le palle.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2020)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Ho letto su degli articoli di 2/3 giorni fa che uno studio condotto da scienziati cinesi ha evidenziato la possibilità che il coronavirus potrebbe causare l'infertilità maschile anche se si è guariti, specialmente su maschi giovani. Quindi hanno chiesto a dei loro colleghi medici di valutare questo aspetto sui pazienti affetti da coronavirus sia durante la fase di malattia che per un certo periodo dopo la guarigione. Hanno scritto un articolo per la pubblicazione su una rivista scientifica ma ancora è in fase di valutazione e approvazione, come per ogni paper che viene pubblicato. Ho letto questa news su taiwannews, newsweek e un sito thailandese. Speriamo che non sia vero



Va a vedere che è tutto un modo per ridurre la sovrappopolazione


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> che si tratti di un governo tecnico o no, non importa, qui le ideologie e le differenze dovrebbero essere secondarie, qui si tratta della popolazione. la morte è uguale per tutti, (ideologia, colore della pelle, sesso).
> Mattarella deve reagire in caso di emergenza



Ma no, figurati. Sempre viva il PD. Chi li critica è solo un fascionazista.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo voio non andrebbe revocata la laurea a qui virologi che sono andati in televisione dichiarando che era una normalissima influenza?



Io li metterei in galera.


----------



## Manue (22 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Il trentottenne può essersi dimenticato di aver avuto contatti con quello, non mi riesce di biasimarlo totalmente, nel senso che purtroppo la nostra memoria non è perfetta, ma uno che torna dalla Cina e non si mette in quarantena è un maledetto criminale.



Io invece colpevolizzo anche il 38enne,
irresponsabile e superficiale. 
Certamente se lo avesse evitato lui non si sarebbe ammalato,
ma il ragazzo che andava in giro bellamente avrebbe contagiato qualcun altro e saremmo nella stessa situazione. 

Ovviamente il 28enne tornato dalla Cina deve rispondere per ogni singola morte che sta avvenendo, 
è stato lui a portare il virus in Italia e contagiare chicchessia... incredibile

Sicuramente però non risponderà di nulla.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Ho letto su degli articoli di 2/3 giorni fa che uno studio condotto da scienziati cinesi ha evidenziato la possibilità che il coronavirus potrebbe causare l'infertilità maschile anche se si è guariti, specialmente su maschi giovani. Quindi hanno chiesto a dei loro colleghi medici di valutare questo aspetto sui pazienti affetti da coronavirus sia durante la fase di malattia che per un certo periodo dopo la guarigione. Hanno scritto un articolo per la pubblicazione su una rivista scientifica ma ancora è in fase di valutazione e approvazione, come per ogni paper che viene pubblicato. Ho letto questa news su taiwannews, newsweek e un sito thailandese. Speriamo che non sia vero



Questo è un punto. Un altro è quello sottolineato ieri: nessuno sa che effetti possano avere a lungo termine i farmaci SPERIMENTALI antivirali usati per curare questa robaccia.

Però, in una situazione del genere, per chi si ammala, è già tanto campare un giorno di più. Questo mi pare logico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io invece colpevolizzo anche il 38enne,
> irresponsabile e superficiale.
> Certamente se lo avesse evitato lui non si sarebbe ammalato,
> ma il ragazzo che andava in giro bellamente avrebbe contagiato qualcun altro e saremmo nella stessa situazione.
> ...



Ne risponderà, te lo garantisco. O davanti ad un Tribunale o davanti ad “altro”.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Per quelli che il razzismo non c'entra nulla ecc. Leggete però anche della terza aggressione a Torino di una ragazza cinese in pieno giorno in luogo affollato da una coppia di mezza età. Picchiata e insultata perché cinese e porta il corona virus. La ragazza cinese è in Italia da 20 anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sei uno sciacallohh!!!111!!!1
> 
> Non lo sai che se al governo c'è la sinistra non si deve fiatare ma anzi ci si deve stringere forte forte intorno al governo che non deve essere criticato perché composto (dato che è di sinistra...) da persone capaci, intelligenti e competenti.
> 
> ...



Guarda che Veneto e Lombardia sono a completa gestione lega.


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda che Veneto e Lombardia sono a completa gestione lega.


Questo e' il problema dell'italia, prima viene l'ideologia e poi l'interesse comune, e questo il vero problema, e' storico e non c'e' niente da fare.

sardine e saricinesche, girotondi ecc.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda che Veneto e Lombardia sono a completa gestione lega.



Così tanto autonomi che quando un mese fa hanno chiesto certe misure al governo non li hanno c.agati di striscio e li hanno bollati come nazisti.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda che Veneto e Lombardia sono a completa gestione lega.



Ma cosa diavolo c'entra? E' il governo (con tanto di stato di emergenza proclamato e commissario nominato) che ha gestito e che continua a gestire la situazione. In tutta Italia. Le regioni possono farci ben poco.


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

Il governo dovrebbe diffondere le seguenti informazioni
1: Tutti coloro che sono stati in Cina nelle ultime 4 settimane dovrebbero rimanere a casa.
2: Tutti coloro che sono stati in contatto con persone che sono state in Cina nelle ultime 4 settimane dovrebbero rimanere a casa
3. coloro che sono malati e temono di avere l'influenza dovrebbero auto-isolarsi


----------



## MarcoG (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa diavolo c'entra? E' il governo (con tanto di stato di emergenza proclamato e commissario nominato) che ha gestito e che continua a gestire la situazione. In tutta Italia. Le regioni possono farci ben poco.



Veneto e Lombardia sono commissariate??


----------



## Aron (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> adesso 42,
> allora i controlli in Italia non hanno funzionato, adesso ne sono 42, domani saremo sopra i 100, es se si arriva ad una cifra vicino ai 1000 non si contiene piu', e qui ma tutti i responsabili hanno fallito, dal governo alle regioni e ospedali. Dilettanti



Chiunque ha provato a fare qualcosa è stato tacciato di razzismo e/o allarmismo

Un minestrone di politica, interessi economici e ignoranza


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ho visto un servizio al TG1 poco fa, mammamia. Nelle parti dove è morto quel pensionato hanno chiuso praticamente tutto e sono aperti solo i supermercati. Inutile dire che hanno fatto bene, perchè la faccenda è serissima. Chiedo a voi, per caso è così anche in altre parti di Veneto e Lombardia?


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

la prima partia e' stata rinviata: Rinviata la partita di calcio Ascoli-Cremonese


----------



## Aron (22 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io invece colpevolizzo anche il 38enne,
> irresponsabile e superficiale.
> Certamente se lo avesse evitato lui non si sarebbe ammalato,
> ma il ragazzo che andava in giro bellamente avrebbe contagiato qualcun altro e saremmo nella stessa situazione.
> ...



Chi ne deve davvero rispondere è la Cina. 
E i secondi che ne devono rispondere sono quei politici che non han fatto nulla per razzismo/ideologia/ignoranza/interessi personali


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Febbraio 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Chiunque ha provato a fare qualcosa è stato tacciato di razzismo e/o allarmismo
> 
> Un minestrone di politica, interessi economici e ignoranza


in questo hai totalmente ragione, ma adesso e' piu' importante di agire insieme e le ideologie metterli da parte.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2020)

*Feltri sdrammatizza e punge con la sua solita ironia: "Per colpa del Coronavirus non possiamo più stringerci la mano, perciò torniamo al saluto fascista".*


----------



## Manue (22 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho visto un servizio al TG1 poco fa, mammamia. Nelle parti dove è morto quel pensionato hanno chiuso praticamente tutto e sono aperti solo i supermercati. Inutile dire che hanno fatto bene, perchè la faccenda è serissima. Chiedo a voi, per caso è così anche in altre parti di Veneto e Lombardia?



Milano no, 
attualmente come nulla fosse...

Vediamo però come si evolve in questi giorni,
mi aspetto che molti pendolari di quelle zone lunedì non si presentino nei rispettivi posti di lavoro qui a Milano.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Feltri sdrammatizza e punge con la sua solita ironia: "Per colpa del Coronavirus non possiamo più stringerci la mano, perciò torniamo al saluto fascista".*


Preferisco 2 milioni di italiani che tornano al saluto fascista, che un infettato. Sono pazzo?


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Veneto e Lombardia sono commissariate??



Ancora...

Non è che il Veneto e Lombardia potevano decidere autonomamente di chiudere i confini, in particolare ai cinesi o di mettere in quarantena chi rientrava dalla Cina. Se avessero potuto, stai tranquillo che probabilmente lo avrebbero fatto.


----------



## Manue (22 Febbraio 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Chi ne deve davvero rispondere è la Cina.
> E i secondi che ne devono rispondere sono quei politici che non han fatto nulla per razzismo/ideologia/ignoranza/interessi personali



Certo,
ma secondo me anche chi torna dalla Cina e va in giro come se vivesse su Marte.


----------



## MarcoG (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora...
> 
> Non è che il Veneto e Lombardia potevano decidere autonomamente di chiudere i confini, in particolare ai cinesi o di mettere in quarantena chi rientrava dalla Cina. Se avessero potuto, stai tranquillo che probabilmente lo avrebbero fatto.



Perdonami, hai scritto che Veneto e Lombardia sono in stato di emergenza e con un commissario nominato. Ho chiesto chi fosse questo commissario e quando è successo.
Nessuno ha attaccato la tua posizione, ma il commissariamento è una cosa specifica prevista dall'ordinamento italiano e dire che le regioni sono commissariate non risponde a verità.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho visto un servizio al TG1 poco fa, mammamia. Nelle parti dove è morto quel pensionato hanno chiuso praticamente tutto e sono aperti solo i supermercati. Inutile dire che hanno fatto bene, perchè la faccenda è serissima. Chiedo a voi, per caso è così anche in altre parti di Veneto e Lombardia?



Io vivo a 2 passi da Dolo (VE), dove è stato confermato il contagio di un'uomo stamattina, ieri sera era tutto normale, io stesso sono uscito in un pub con amici, stamattina mi dicono che i supermercati della zona fossero assediati, gente che faceva scorte d'acqua e pasta, per precauzione pure io farò la stessa cosa in giornata, però ad ora non ci sono ordinanze per chiusure di locali scuole o altro, per ora solo precauzione mista a un leggero panico. 
Vi saprò dire di più in serata perchè Dolo è a 1 km da qui... incrociamo le dita e auguro a tutti voi di non provare questo senso di impotenza misto incredulità che sto provando ora... Non mi fido delle fonti cinesi, ne della OMS, del governo figuriamoci... come ho letto poco sopra da [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi fiderei solo del direttore dello Spallanzani.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Perdonami, hai scritto che Veneto e Lombardia sono in stato di emergenza e con un commissario nominato. Ho chiesto chi fosse questo commissario e quando è successo.
> Nessuno ha attaccato la tua posizione, ma il commissariamento è una cosa specifica prevista dall'ordinamento italiano e dire che le regioni sono commissariate non risponde a verità.



Leggi meglio. C'è scritto che il governo ha proclamato lo stato di emergenza ed ha nominato un commissario. 

Non so se atterri ora da Marte, ma lo stato di emergenza e commissario straordinario sono stati proclamati e nominati lo scorso 1 febbraio 2020.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo, ed infatti ho fatto il nome del capo dello Spallanzani. Che è uno con le palle.



Vi leggo da parecchio ed ho sempre ritenuto che i tuoi commenti fossero incentrati nel clickbait, invece purtroppo avevi ragione tu, hai sempre avuto ragione, non ci conosciamo ma sento di doverti delle scuse, nel tuo piccolo ci hai messi tutti in allerta, e purtroppo si sta vedendo ciò che temevi.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> se entro lunedì i focolai non sono sotto controllo, allora il capo dello Stato deve reagire ed esigere un governo di sicurezza nazionale, il che il coronavirus può essere molto pericoloso per l'intera nazione. In questi casi, fino a quando la situazione non sarà sotto controllo, si dovrebbe agire in modo trasversale a beneficio della popolazione. Quando la questione sarà risolta, ma poi con tutta la severità di consegnare i responsabili alla giustizia.



Il capo dello Stato reagirà dando un'altra onorificenza alla Liliana, dopo che ella avrà pronunciato un bel discorso sulla solidarietà e la necessità di non trasformare la questione pandemia in un lager nazista.

Non cambierà niente, siamo troppo molli. A questo paese per darsi una svegliata serve ben altro che un virus. (Speranzosamente) la cosa rientrerà e il governo si autoeleggerà protettore del popolo, avendo sconfitto il nemico invisibile.

Finché non arriverà un bello schiaffo, dove veramente la gente morirà a centinaia per le strade per malattie, o per fame, o per criminalità, tutto rimarrà come sempre.

Ci stanno applicando la solita strategia che viene applicata al Milan: una morte lenta e implacabile ... una morte accettabile, che sembra naturale, per fato o sopraggiunti limiti di età.


----------



## MarcoG (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leggi meglio. C'è scritto che il governo ha proclamato lo stato di emergenza ed ha nominato un commissario.
> 
> Non so se atterri ora da Marte, ma lo stato di emergenza e commissario straordinario sono stati proclamati e nominati lo scorso 1 febbraio 2020.



Hai ragione, colpa mia che discuto.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa diavolo c'entra? E' il governo (con tanto di stato di emergenza proclamato e commissario nominato) che ha gestito e che continua a gestire la situazione. In tutta Italia. Le regioni possono farci ben poco.




E niente, in un paese in cui si organizzano manifestazioni contro l’opposizione, in cui qualsiasi opinione diversa da quelle di sinistra è fascismo, è normale che i sostenitori dei burattini che ci governano siano incapaci di vedere la superficialità e l’inettitudine con le quali i ministri preposti stanno affrontando questa emergenza. 

Per cui, sarò facile profeta, tra un po’ daranno la colpa ai governatori leghisti. Quelli razzisti che chiedevano un minimo di prevenzione...sia mai che la sinistra abbia qualche responsabilità.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vi leggo da parecchio ed ho sempre ritenuto che i tuoi commenti fossero incentrati nel clickbait, invece purtroppo avevi ragione tu, hai sempre avuto ragione, non ci conosciamo ma sento di doverti delle scuse, nel tuo piccolo ci hai messi tutti in allerta, e purtroppo si sta vedendo ciò che temevi.



Oddio, clickbait no dai. Mai fatto clickbait e mai lo farò.

Ma parto dal presupposto che si viva in una democrazia (per quanto apparente) e che ognuno sia libero di dire la sua. Usando un minimo di materia grigia, era palese fin dall'inizio che la situazione fosse grave. Anzi, molto grave. Di più, che fosse come provare a fermare l'aria con le dita.

Poi, come scritto, mi sono scusato se alcuni toni usati hanno creato panico in qualcuno. Io non sono minimante nel panico, continuo a fare la mia vita, però sono pienamente consapevole della gravità della situazione. 

In ogni caso, speriamo bene.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oddio, clickbait no dai. Mai fatto clickbait e mai lo farò.
> 
> Ma parto dal presupposto che si viva in una democrazia (per quanto apparente) e che ognuno sia libero di dire la sua. Usando un minimo di materia grigia, era palese fin dall'inizio che la situazione fosse grave. Anzi, molto grave. Di più, che fosse come provare a fermare l'aria con le dita.
> 
> ...



Giusto, speriamo bene, come ho detto prima vivo a 2 passi da Dolo e cercherò di tenervi aggiornati il più possibile, come te anch'io cercherò di goderemi la vita come fatto finora, però ammetto che la paura comincia a farsi sentire.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E niente, in un paese in cui *si organizzano manifestazioni contro l’opposizione*, in cui qualsiasi opinione diversa da quelle di sinistra è fascismo, è normale che i sostenitori dei burattini che ci governano siano incapaci di vedere la superficialità e l’inettitudine con le quali i ministri preposti stanno affrontando questa emergenza.
> 
> Per cui, sarò facile profeta, tra un po’ daranno la colpa ai governatori leghisti. Quelli razzisti che chiedevano un minimo di prevenzione...sia mai che la sinistra abbia qualche responsabilità.



Basterebbe questa, a livello di comunità planetario, a far commissariare l'Ita(g)lia con intervento da parte delle autorità internazionali.

Il problema è che gli altri hanno tutto da guadagnare a reclutare un altro paese marionetta come il nostro, miniera di risorse da sfruttare, ma contemporaneamente da tenere sottomesso per luridi scopi.

Chiaro che la missione dei sabotatori interni è un fulcro strategico decisivo per ottenere ciò.

PS bentornato, era un po' ...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oggi alle 15:05, su Rai 1, speciale del TG1 dedicato agli ultimi aggiornamenti sul Coronavirus in Italia. Alle 16:40, una nuova puntata di Italia Sì sempre dedicata a questo problema.*


Inizia tra poco, può essere interessante [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] .


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ora che il focolaio è attivo è palese che nei prossimi giorni ci sarà un aumento esponenziale dei contagi. Il problema è che si può agire solo per limitare i contagi da persone che sono risultate positive dopo i sintomi, ma purtroppo individuare i "pazienti 0" per ogni singolo contagiato sarà impossibile
> 
> Con un po' di fortuna, isolando tutti i nuovi contagiati il focolaio potrebbe spegnersi in poco tempo. Però a questo punto in Lombardia è bene che chiunque abbia avuto dei contatti sospetti con persone legate in qualunque modo alla Cina si faccia fare il tampone
> 
> 2 morti su 30 contagiati comunque è un pessimo dato



Azzardo un'ipotesi personale, temo che finora il tutto sia stato fin troppo sottovalutato, mi riferisco in particolare all'esponenziale aumento dei contagi nelle ultime 24 ore, CREDO che finora i contagiati in modo "lieve" siano stati catalogati come influenze stagionali, mentre i più gravi come bronchite o polmonite, dopo il caso del 38enne di Lodi tutti si siano mossi a fare il test anche ai precedenti casi "sospetti" e da li il boom di contagi. Infatti le 2 vittime erano già malate da tempo, così come l'uomo risultato positivo a Dolo (tra l'altro, cosa secondo me molto grave, era stato al pronto soccorso di Mirano qualche giorno fa, poi trasferito a Dolo ed ora a Padova, quindi a Mirano e Dolo potrebbe aver contagiato pazienti e medici dei 2 ospedali, spero di sbagliare). Non ricordo chi ma mi sembra che anche un'altro utente avesse portato questa tesi, che ad oggi mi sembra la più plausibile, parlando sempre da comune cittadino senza un minimo di competenza in medicina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2020)

Dalle notizie che mi cominciano ad arrivare, anche da conoscenti nei municipi, comincia a farsi largo la possibilità di una chiusura preventiva di scuole e locali anche per le province di Parma. Diversi eventi già sono stati annullati.

Nel frattempo l'emergenza a Piacenza e provincia, dove resta il mistero dell'untore, è stato prolungato fino a martedì.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Giusto, speriamo bene, come ho detto prima vivo a 2 passi da Dolo e cercherò di tenervi aggiornati il più possibile, come te anch'io cercherò di goderemi la vita come fatto finora, però ammetto che la paura comincia a farsi sentire.



Il fatto che tu viva lì non ti rendi più a rischio rispetto ad altre zone. Con questi supersoldati untori che girano, nessuno è al sicuro. Io l'altro giorno sono stato in via dei Coronari, a Roma. Pieno centro storico. Una via larga 3-4 metri metri lungo la quale avrò incrociato una cinquantina di cinesi.

Ma in generale, nessuno è al sicuro da niente. Puoi trasferiti in una zona nella quale il coronavirus non arriverà mai. Ma poi, magari, passi sotto una balcone ed il famoso vaso ti centra in piena sulla capoccia. 

Consapevolezza dei possibili rischi, sì. Panico, no.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa diavolo c'entra? E' il governo (con tanto di stato di emergenza proclamato e commissario nominato) che ha gestito e che continua a gestire la situazione. In tutta Italia. Le regioni possono farci ben poco.



che le regioni possano fare ben poco non direi, infatti si criticava giustamente quel mentecatto di governatore del pd in toscana


----------



## MarcoG (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Azzardo un'ipotesi personale, temo che finora il tutto sia stato fin troppo sottovalutato, mi riferisco in particolare all'esponenziale aumento dei contagi nelle ultime 24 ore, CREDO che finora i contagiati in modo "lieve" siano stati catalogati come influenze stagionali, mentre i più gravi come bronchite o polmonite, dopo il caso del 38enne di Lodi tutti si siano mossi a fare il test anche ai precedenti casi "sospetti" e da li il boom di contagi. Infatti le 2 vittime erano già malate da tempo, così come l'uomo risultato positivo a Dolo (tra l'altro, cosa secondo me molto grave, era stato al pronto soccorso di Mirano qualche giorno fa, poi trasferito a Dolo ed ora a Padova, quindi a Mirano e Dolo potrebbe aver contagiato pazienti e medici dei 2 ospedali, spero di sbagliare). Non ricordo chi ma mi sembra che anche un'altro utente avesse portato questa tesi, che ad oggi mi sembra la più plausibile, parlando sempre da comune cittadino senza un minimo di competenza in medicina.



Inoltre sembra potersi sostenere che i focolai siano 3 e tutti distinti. Nessun paziente 0. Questo conferma la radice influenzale e le statistiche di diffusione standard: vuol impossibile isolare le fonti, e che i focolai saranno in rapporto di 1/10 stando alle statistiche accettate (non da me, ma conto poco) sulla diffusione nei modelli previsionali.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oggi alle 15:05, su Rai 1, speciale del TG1 dedicato agli ultimi aggiornamenti sul Coronavirus in Italia. Alle 16:40, una nuova puntata di Italia Sì sempre dedicata a questo problema.*


È iniziato il TG1!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Inoltre sembra potersi sostenere che i focolai siano 3 e tutti distinti. Nessun paziente 0. Questo conferma la radice influenzale e le statistiche di diffusione standard: vuol impossibile isolare le fonti, e che i focolai saranno in rapporto di 1/10 stando alle statistiche accettate (non da me, ma conto poco) sulla diffusione nei modelli previsionali.



Guarda, se per i focolai in Lombardia e a Vo' Euganeo ci può essere un senso, in quanto sembra ci fossero rapporti tra le famiglie, quello di Dolo e residente a Mira proprio non me lo spiego. Come dicono in molti i prossimo giorni cominceremo ad avere i primi numeri reali.


----------

